# anybody try K2 Cinch Cameo bindings



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

Im looking buy the 07 cinch cameo bindings. My boyfriend is in love w/ his flows, he wants me to get a pair but i was thinking of trying the cinch instead. pros/cons? Right now im riding a lamar merlot 149 and lamar mx15 bindings, and some lamar boots. Its a crappy set up, but i bought it when i first started riding. I just picked up a gnu b-nice series with magnetraction, and 32 lashed boots. I dont do too much park riding.Mosty icey, hardpacked conditions. My only concern with the cinch bindings is that, i like to have my bindings super tight, and i dont know if the cinch binding will be tight enough.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have not tried the Cinch bindings but I do have flows and think they are the poop. However, I have had 2 different people come up to me in the lift line to look at my Flows. They had Cinch bindngs and complained that the highback did not fold as far back as they would like and said they thought the flow was a better system.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The cinches absolutely do not go as far down as the Flows and they're a bit heavier. If you're looking for that type of binding go with the Flows for sure


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The cinch as stated is a heavier binding. The highback doesn't drop as far down but it is pretty easy to get out of. You give your leg a slight twist when you have it released it it just pops out. With the regular strap option you can crank down the straps. Then again you can get Flow straps uncomfortably tight now too with their mini ratchets.


----------

